# Pheasant breast



## beaman69 (Feb 3, 2017)

Hello smokers, I'm fixin to try to smoke some pheasant breast for the first time. Read a few posts, just wondering if anyone has had any awesome experience and wanted to share some tips. Thanks


----------



## myownidaho (Feb 3, 2017)

beaman69 said:


> Hello smokers, I'm fixin to try to smoke some pheasant breast for the first time. Read a few posts, just wondering if anyone has had any awesome experience and wanted to share some tips. Thanks



Not something I've done but it would seem to me the best way to do it would be to do a cold smoke and then a pan sear to control doneness.


----------



## beaman69 (Feb 5, 2017)

We'll, after a little more research, I've decided to brine for 4-6 hrs. Then wrap in some bacon.i have 6 breasts with no skin. For the brine, I used 1tbs kosher, 1 tbs sugar in the raw, a little red wine vinegar, some basil and thyme. Results to follow.


----------



## hunter4life (Feb 25, 2017)

Beaman how did the pheasant turn out? I am about to take my first shot at smoking pheasant breasts as well and am looking for ideas and tips.


----------

